# [Vaporesso GIVEAWAY] WHAT’S THE BEST POD SYSTEM OF 2018 IN YOUR OPINION? Enter to win the Zero kit!



## Vaporesso (15/1/19)

Hi SA fans,

How are you doing? Thanks so much for your participation of the last survey! Here is the extension!

As you all know, in the past year 2018, Vaporesso launched a new brand named *Renova Vapor *which is dedicated to perfecting the pod systems. And then coming out the *Zero kit*:


The patented *Press To Fill* system

The unique *Ccell coils* for high-nic satisfaction;

*Optional power modes *

*PCTG Medical grade material* for the pod

*Quick charge* for 45 mins


How many of you already tried the Zero kit? And what other pod systems have you tried in the past whole year? What’s the best one in your opinion?


*Rules to enter:*

*Name the best pod system you think of 2018*, and let us know your reasons! The device can be any brand on market *except Vaporesso*


*Time and winners picking:*

_*2 winners*_ will be picked on _Jan. 22th_ from the comments. High quality comments will have a higher chance to win!


*Prize:*

Winners will win *one Zero kit with one leather pouch* as your prize!




Happy new year!

With love,

Vaporesso Team

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## KarlDP (15/1/19)

For me it would have to be the Aspire Breeze 2. I just love the size, ease of use,(refillable pod) great battery life and holds a good amount of juice. Plus it has decent coils for normal juice and nic salts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt (15/1/19)

I like the Twisp CUE. Readily available as Twisp kiosks are everywhere you look. Feels good in the hand. Looks stylish. USB charging. The form factor is just right - not too big, not too small. I think it's an excellent device, and not a bad price either.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (15/1/19)

For me it’s the Lost vape orion for its customizablity. second to that is the Vaporesso Zero.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dunskoy (15/1/19)

In 2018, I tried three Pod devices.
The first was the Rofvape Warlock Peas. Pod thin, it was a plus, and that was it. Replaceable cartridges dangle, A month later began to disappear contact. And the coton burned quickly. 
The second was IJOY AI. It was much better, the build quality and replaceable cartridges lived longer. Longer held a battery charge and more conveniently lay in his hand. 
The third was ZERO. This is just fantastic! When you take in hand and feel the genius of the idea that you brought to life at this moment I forget about the rest of the Pod devices. 
ZERO pod is the top! 
But since you need to specify a different manufacturer, my solution will be IJOY AI pod.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShamZ (15/1/19)

For me, the Twisp cue.

Readily available, PODs can be bought at most corporate Pharmacies, garages and supermarkets. It was bliss not needing to find a vape store when I needed a new POD urgently. Almost as simple as grabbing a pack of cigarettes.

Good hit of nicotine. Strong throat hit. Size was good, felt great in the hand. Had a really quick charge. Discreet vaping was easier.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff (15/1/19)

I'm enjoying the Smok Infinix. It's small and discreet and I don't blow massive clouds while walking down the street. The refillable pods are convenient. I like it's form factor and that I don't need to push a button to use it. I just wish it's flavour was better

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapingB (15/1/19)

Very easy to me , the twisp cue. I have it in my pocket all day and 4 pods in my bag, as I work in a very demanding industry, I have but a second now and then to hit a puff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/1/19)

It would definitely be the TWISP CUE all the way for me. Easily available at click stores, kiosk, garages, pharmacies, etc. Quiet a few excellent flavours to choose from. Hits the spot just right when u have that nasty craving for a stinky. Easy to change, no need to refill, which can be quiet a schlep when in a hurry. The cue allows me to discreetly vape when no one is looking especially in lifts, shops, restaurants etc. Having a pod system allows me to change my flavours as my mood changes which is excellent for me coz I bore easily on flavour and love varieties.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (16/1/19)

I haven't yet tried the Renova Zero kit.

I have two Pod Systems. Which I think are both Awesome so I unfortunately can't pick a favourite 

*First*:
The Joyetech Exceed Edge Pod Kit... The shape inspired by a sports car  it comes in a variety of great colours... I have the rainbow one . It's has a refillable pod with a built in coil system and easy to fill. I'm using Ossem British Berry ejuice and it delivers great flavour. You can use high nicotine juice or nicotine salts but I'm a 0mg Vaper and it's still a great taste. Juice capacity is 2mls. On charging... When it's fully charged, the indicator light will go out. The fire button is also very good, different to a lot of the other vaping devices. It's a cool little device - a great size. I love mine  It is a unique design. 



*Second*:
I have also tried the Wellon Ripple Pod Kit. A really cute little device aswell. I have the silver one. It is a skin sensing device so it fires once you put your mouth on the mouth piece, which I think is really cool. It's a compact portable kit. It has a long glass refillable magnetic pod and provides great flavour and good clouds. I'm using a pineapple and orange popsicle flavored Ejuice also 0mg and it's really good.



Thank you for the Awesome Giveaway
@Max @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Franky3 (16/1/19)

Unfortunately I have yet to try a pod system. I have been keeping a close eye on whats on the market and the reviews from fellow vapers. I really want to get a pod system for a more discreet vape and for the convenience that comes with it.

So far I have narrowed it down to the Aspire Breeze 2 AIO. It has a refillable pod and a 1000mah battery that will give enough power for my needs. The design is pleasing and small enough to go anywhere with me. I like the fact that I can choose between normal e-liquid and nic salts. So that is basically the reason why I like the Aspire Breeze 2 AIO.

I am very keen to get my first pod system.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## La_Navidad (17/1/19)

The only POD I've tried so far - Aspire Nautilus AIO kit.
I had nothing to compare to, so I liked it a lot. It had a nice design, slim and modern, cool color schemes, but the main pro of this POD was the battery capacity - oh my god, it was 1000 mah and as for POD it was really huge.
Another big pro - tank capacity, imagine 4.5ml in your POD )) not all of my RTA's can offer such capacity.
All the other thing are pretty decent but no so great to mention them. So, for an amateur in POD vaping (like me) or for somebody who wanted to start their experience in POD vaping (again like me) - it was nice choice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vaporesso (17/1/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## lesvaches (17/1/19)

Vaporesso said:


> View attachment 156080


Very nice pouch.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vapessa (17/1/19)

The pouch looks really cool as well as the zero kit @Vaporesso

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (18/1/19)

For me, the Renova Zero has been the #1 pod device of 2018.

The price of the device, together with the use of ceramic coils and the OMNI Board chip which has Temperature Control, this device has been nothing short of remarkable! I have used this device together with Nic Salts exclusively since November/December and I haven't had any issues. 

The battery life was fairly decent and got me through the day. The pod lifespan using 55VG/45PG juice with little 'sweetener' was great. My pod was able to go through about 20-25mL of juice before needing replacing. It's worth mentioning that with sweeter juices, the pod lifespan won't be as good.

The power output of the ZERO was also much better than other pod devices. The vape didn't feel 'weak' or underpowered and I think part of that is because of the chip used. The Temperature Control feature on this device isn't a gimmick. I have found TC to kick in when the juice levels were low and you'll notice this because the pod will produce much less vapour.

To really know how good this device is, at the beginning of January I lent my spare to a smoker who was on holiday in Durban. Within a few days, he wanted to get one of his own as he loved that device with nic salts. Unfortunately, nowhere in Durban has stock of it which is a bit of a con because finding replacement pods in the future may be quite a task. 

* What makes the ZERO my first choice? * 
× Good flavor for a pod device. 
× Excellent size. 
× Good power output and adjustable power output settings. 
× Restrictive draw. 
× Pod Lifespan. 
× Decent battery life. 
× PTF Filling system (Mess free) 
× Price of device (Around R395-500 depending where you shop) 
× Temperature Control. 

*What could be done better? * 
The charging light indicator doesn't switch off when the device is fully charged. This sounds trivial but it gets annoying pretty quick. Sometimes you have the device charging for 5 minutes and the light is green so you sit there wondering if the battery is fully charged or just above 70%. I have left it charging overnight to see if the light switches off but it doesn't. This was a small oversighr from Vaporesso and I hope that if they come up with a future pod device, they sort out this issue. 

*EDIT: Just read that it can't be a Vaporesso product so below is my answer. * 

*In 2nd place,* I would vote for the Aspire Breeze 2 pod device. The fact that this uses coil heads which are available in different resistance ranges and is also cheaper than replacing pods, make this a great option as well. The breeze 2 also has adjustable airflow which is another big pro. I wish Aspire would make a ceramic coil head for the breeze or even a mesh coil head so that it could be better in the flavor department and compete with the newer pod devices. Another downside to the Breeze 2 is the size. It's the biggest on this list which may be a con to some. The last con would be the lack of adjustable power outputs. I would've loved to have an adjustable power output feature. 

*In 3rd place,* I would vote for the SMOK Infinix pod device. SMOK has done a fantastic job at creating a pod device as small and lightweight as the infinix. The infinix has a great restrictive draw and the flavor is pretty good. In addition to this, the infinix is priced really well, making it an awesome option for smokers to try vaping. The infinix also has a nice power output so the vape doesn't feel 'weak' and underpowered. The long term cost of using this device is also low as the pods are cheaper than most other brands.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cynarius (18/1/19)

So far the only pod system I've tried is the twisp cue and personally I think it's fantastic so it will get my vote

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Largo (19/1/19)

I like the Hcigar Akso Pod Kit
It has an aluminium body and ceramic coil.
Also fre-filled cartridges has great taste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporesso (22/1/19)

Winners' Time

Thanks so much for your participation! There are some really detailed feedback about the survey!
So the 2 winners will be as below:
@ShamZ 
@Vapessa 

Keep up your good work and kindly contact us for your delivery information so we can arrange the Zero kit with a pouch for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (22/1/19)

COngrats, Guys!

Enjoy your prizes!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## lesvaches (22/1/19)

Yay! well done @Vapessa @ShamZ enjoy! 
Thank you for the competition @Vaporesso

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Vapessa (22/1/19)

Thank you so much @Vaporesso
Will DM as soon as possible 

Well done to @ShamZ on the win aswell

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (22/1/19)

Thanks so much guys.

Thank you very much @Vaporesso . DM sent

Thanks and well done @Vapessa

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## La_Navidad (22/1/19)

Congrats to winners!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## dunskoy (22/1/19)

Congratulations winners!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (22/1/19)

Congrats @ShamZ and @Vapessa  The ZERO is an excellent device!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/1/19)

Congrats @ShamZ and @Vapessa

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

